# Six more Australian birds thought extinct



## quietaustralian (Dec 19, 2010)

While travelling through Việt Nam I'm often dismayed to see rare animals being offered for sale at restaurants, hundreds of kilograms of orchids and other plants rotting at roadside sellers houses and destruction of remote national parks by slash and burn farmers.

As an Australian I feel like a hypocrite when I preach about conservation, Australia arguably has the worst record for habitat destruction and species loss in the world.


The human plague continues 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/12/20/3097475.htm


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2010)

Sad!! To think we were created to destroy our own habitat.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 20, 2010)

Sad indeed...! I think we have completely misunderstood our role in the ecosystem called Earth...!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 20, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Sad indeed...! I think we have completely misunderstood our role in the ecosystem called Earth...!



Don't you worry everyone. The planet will fix itself eventually. It has done so for billions of years. All it has to do is get rid of one more species...:evil:


----------



## gonewild (Dec 20, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Sad indeed...! I think we have completely misunderstood our role in the ecosystem called Earth...!



The part that we have misunderstood is that we could possibly understand our role.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 20, 2010)

Tell me that Western religion hasn't had a hand in shaping our attitudes about our role.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 22, 2010)

SAD, one hates to see it happen.
25 years ago I was in to raising cage birds, makes me wonder how breeder's in the U.S. or even other countries have done with breeding/raising star finches & did the pet trade have something to do with their demise?


----------



## gonewild (Dec 22, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Tell me that Western religion hasn't had a hand in shaping our attitudes about our role.



Where does West start and end?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2010)

Good point.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2010)

OK. Drop the word "Western."


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 22, 2010)

*Australia second to US in threatened species*



goldenrose said:


> SAD, one hates to see it happen.
> 25 years ago I was in to raising cage birds, makes me wonder how breeder's in the U.S. or even other countries have done with breeding/raising star finches & did the pet trade have something to do with their demise?



Habitat loss has been the greatest threat to Australia's plants and animals but introduced species such as the European rabbit, European fox, and the domestic cat have had a huge impact on native species.

There are an estimated 18 million feral cats in Australia. In the state of Victoria alone its estimated that domestic and feral cats are responsible for more than 70 million wildlife kills each year.

23 birds, 4 frogs, 27 mammal and 70 plant species are known to have become extinct since European settlement of Australia.

Wave of Extinction hits Australia www.wwf.org.au/news/n48/


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 22, 2010)

religion has very little to do with the state of the world, unless you classify greed as such (greed of power and/or money). in that sense, you could also class humanism (which seems to be getting very popular right about now) as part of the demise of the world. in the end, the defect of our humanity is universal. some would destroy the whole world to follow their belief, and this particular belief is not western. so, north south east and west are all to blame. and it isn't religion, plenty of non-believers of all types do anything and everything to get what they want, and don't get in their way...

it all boils down to 'how can I get a buck, or who do I give a buck to, to get some power?' (or who can I steal a buck from to get some more power) this is universal


----------



## emydura (Dec 23, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> SAD, one hates to see it happen.
> 25 years ago I was in to raising cage birds, makes me wonder how breeder's in the U.S. or even other countries have done with breeding/raising star finches & did the pet trade have something to do with their demise?



I'm not sure the pet trade has had much to do with the demise of the eastern Star Finch. I don't think this race has ever been that common. Certainly not like the race from northern Australia where it is much more abundant. Habitat loss would be the main cause. 

All but one of these birds is a race/subspecies so the full species is not yet extinct. It is tragic to lose this biodiveristy just the same. There will likely be more. The Gouldian Finch in particular seems headed for extinction. As one of the worlds most beautiful birds, what a tragic loss that will be.

David


----------

